# Internet Explorer - open option not available only save as or cancel



## stephenp1983 (Jan 16, 2006)

We have user at the office who no longer gets prompted to open files when he clicks on a link, his only option is to save as or cancel. For example if he clicks on a link to an excel document, instead of being able to immediately open the file, he can only view it after saving it to his desktop, or cancel the download all together.

This has to be a settings in IE or something, anyone know what to change?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Please try this troubleshooting tool, it's an easy to follow guide that should be able to help you pinpoint the problem:

Note that it has support for you if you are able to use IE on the computer with the problem, or not able to.

*http://support.microsoft.com/gp/pc_ie_intro*


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

We ran into this same problem at work. After several hours of being brain stumped, the problem was relatively easy. Make sure that the file type you are trying to open is associated with a program. We had to log into the network using the admin user/password. Then open windows explorer and check the file extension associations. Hope this helped you out.


----------

